# Fórmula Contar.si



## jrivascamacho (Jun 22, 2008)

Hola a todos:

Tengo una lista de 1028 datos de un año, cada uno con su respectiva fecha de nacimiento, pero ordenados por apellido. Quiero usar la fórmula contar.si (cout.if) para contar a todos los que son del mes de agosto pero no me sale... no sé cómo poner el rango de fecha, lo que he hecho hasta ahora es: =CONTAR.SI(E2:E1029;">31/07/06")   esa fecha es mi límite menor quier contar los que son mayor que 31/07/06 y menor que 1/09/06, cómo sería la fórmula???

Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## Greg Truby (Jun 23, 2008)

No sé porque pero siempre tengo problemas con contar.si y condiciones que no sean demasiadas sencillas. Tengo más suerte con SUMPRODUCT().

=SUMPRODUCT(--(MONTH(E2:E1029)=8))
Uno podría usar una tabla dinámica también, agrupando las fechas por mes. Así le daría las cuentas para enero, febrero, ..., diciembre.


----------



## jrivascamacho (Jun 23, 2008)

Gracias pero no funcionó, o no supe cómo ponerla. ¿Qué quieren decir los dos -- que aparecen? ¿Los tengo que sustituir por algún dato?

Agradezco toda la ayuda que me puedan brindar.


----------



## sailepaty (Jun 23, 2008)

La opción con CONTAR.SI puede ser...

=CONTAR.SI(A1:A137,">=1/8/2008")-CONTAR.SI(A1:A137,">31/8/2008")

Obviamente si esta utilizando el formato de fecha d/m/aaaa

Saludos


----------



## Greg Truby (Jun 23, 2008)

No sé si usted habla suficiente inglés para comprender esto:
http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/showpost.php?p=337954&postcount=8

Pero basicamente los "--" cambia un término lógico a un número.

Y sí se puede usar lo que puso Sailepaty si se trata de un solo año y no años multiples. Leyendo su primer mensaje otra vez ahora, veo que dijo «datos de *un año*» entonces puede ser que Sailepaty ya ha provisto la solución.


----------

